# happy dogs and sunflowers



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok so Its a little over week until Piper turns 6 months old. Today I got some pics of her and Zeus by my growing Sun flowers. She also had a nice natural stack going on. I'm also adding a stack that I tried to do with her a few days ago.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pictures of beautiful dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photos! Your dogs are gorgeous :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

She looks like a sweet girl


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you she sure is. Also thank you for the other compliments on her and Zeus too. It's sometimes hard for me to believe that Zeus is still got a puppy brain even though he looks like a full grown dog he's only 8.6months old.  Here's one more of Piper..just cuz I love her


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

What do you do with those Sunflowers when they are finished growing?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

They are both beautiful dogs. They look so happy and seem to be smiling in those pictures!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Pretty photos of pretty dogs.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> What do you do with those Sunflowers when they are finished growing?


 
We probably wont do anything with them..I told my bf that I always wanted to plant some sun flowers because I've always really liked them. So when he started his garden he planted about 90 of them around the garden for me  What can you do with sun flowers?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for the compliments everyone! I love our dogs! They are very happy.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

So sweet! They look very happy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Some people dehydrate the flowers and use them decoratively or they use the seeds for eating. 




Piper'sgrl said:


> What can you do with sun flowers?


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sure i will eat a few seeds but for the most part they will all just die lol. Mostly a cute thought from my bf. I just love the look of sun flowers


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

gaaaa she is so cute!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Piper'sgrl said:


> What can you do with sun flowers?


They make nice bird feeders, just cut the stalks and hang them on your porch or in some trees


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Kaiser2012 said:


> gaaaa she is so cute!!!


 
hehe thanks! 



Shade said:


> They make nice bird feeders, just cut the stalks and hang them on your porch or in some trees


Ohh thats a cool idea thank you i might just do that!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, they look so happy and very energetic dogs


----------

